# Where can I get discount plows?



## corey_yvette (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Does any one know where I can buy new or used plows at a cheaper price then 3,400(new) for a snoway plow or a curtis plow? I have a Jeep Liberty.

Or are plows cheaper during spring/summer time?

CR


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

corey_yvette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know where I can buy new or used plows at a cheaper price then 3,400(new) for a snoway plow or a curtis plow? I have a Jeep Liberty.
> 
> ...


can you even put a plow on that truck ???
anyway call around all the local plow shops and ask if they sell used plows. if they don't they should know of a place that does.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I owuldn't put anything bigger than a Homesteader on that truck. I'm sorry but it's too small for a full size blade. I'm sure someone makes a full size for it but all you will end up doing is tearing up the truck. It's really not meant to push snow.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

they have pretty good price control.
there is a place who sells plows on Ebay, you obviously need to pay shipping if your not lucky enough to live near them, you end up saving a little bit of money.

They changed the price on me 2 times so I elected to spend the extra money and buy it local. If you have a problem you will probably be glad you bought it local.

Otherwise try to buy a used one


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Truck dealerships and plow installation places always have used plowa sitting around that they are looking to get rid of. You can always try going straight to the manufacturer!


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

The Western Suburbanite is a Manufacturer approved plow for the Liberty


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

bnewell said:


> The Western Suburbanite is a Manufacturer approved plow for the Liberty


Can you post some photos of the unibody to attachment mount area, as i'm sure several people would be interested in seeing this?!!


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is the link to the mounting instructions

http://westernplows.com/pdf/28429_110103.pdf

Brian


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

here is another pic


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

How well does that do with and in the snow? Looks great! First time I have ever seen a plow on the Liberty.:waving:


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

bnewell: what does one of those suburbinites cost? 


and on a side note i tried pm-ing you the other day but i guess u cant do that for a few more days so... im glad you joined the site, I live in lexington and am just starting to do a little bit of plowing. I just got my truck and dropped the plow (western) off at your shop. Man that is an impressive shop with some impressive trucks!! Anyways your info on this sight is greatly valued


----------



## bnewell (Dec 12, 2005)

Frostysnow ~ thanks for the kind words. We have been in our new location for 3 years and although we have had some growing pains I am trying to keep the small family business atmosphere alive. It has been difficult at times as I always try to make a point to see the customer/end user. 

Although I saw your plow in our lot, I am embarrassed to say that I do not know the status of it. I will follow up on it tomorrow.

In regards to the price on the Suburbanite, I do not feel comfortable in quoting a price on this site at this time. I am currently working with Sean and Mike on the different sponsorship opportunities available to us. Feel free to call me anytime at the office though.

I just recently found this site myself and though I do not consider myself an expert, I guess I do have some knowledge after 25 years in the business.

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Identical*

That rig is IDENTICAL to the Homesteader except the moldboard is red. I was amazed to see it the same right down to the cad plated pins in the receivers. I didn't know Fisher and Western were connected in any way...


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

MrBigStuff said:


> I didn't know Fisher and Western were connected in any way...


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=216086


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

bnewell is a class act. been dealing with them for the last few years and would recommend them to anyone in the area. the small family atmosphere is yet another reason i like going in there. even when i haven't been in there in a year, they still recognize my face and are embarassed to ask for my name. glad to have you as a member!


----------



## almostbk1stday (Dec 5, 2005)

*.*

Are those excersize resistance bands for springs???? Thats a great idea! It would be easier and quicker to replace than springs for sure!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Are those excersize resistance bands for springs???? 


Thats exactly what they are, the techs at western said they were playing with several different ideas when designing that blade when one of the guys walked in with a hand full of those from his exercise machine at home, they laughed at first but tried it anyway and thats how you get solo flex springs on your snowplow.


----------

